# Dressage Barn?



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to put this.... 

Does anyone know about Valhalla Dressage barn in Wellborn Florida?

I'm considering a working student job there, and would like to get some personal opinions on the farm before I jump head first from Michigan.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Big farm, knowledgable hard working owners LOTS of horses. Do eventing and dressage.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

From my understanding Jean Brinkman (Who owns the barn) started ATA the American Trekhner Association  Just learned this today. It makes me more excited to work for her!

Thank-you for your input.
Anyone else?


----------

